# Dean Koontz Fans



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I was looking at Movers and Shakers in Kindle and noticed this is number 3. I read the review and got a sample, sounds as if it will be a good read. Some of his books I like and others I can't get into. Think I will try this one.

Linda


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I found this yesterday while browsing for something else and thought it sounded good too! I went back to find it today so I could send myself the sample as it wasn't available yesterday. Sure sounds like a good story....just hope it's as good as it sounds.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I was looking at Movers and Shakers in Kindle and noticed this is number 3. I read the review and got a sample, sounds as if it will be a good read. Some of his books I like and others I can't get into. Think I will try this one.
> 
> Linda


The woman's unstoppable now!!!  Thanks for the recommendation!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya'll created a monster!  

Linda


----------



## witchirsh (Nov 19, 2008)

I will certainly be getting this book, but...I will have to purchase it in paper. Koontz is one of the few authors that my husband and I both enjoy, and he'd have to pry my kindle out of my cold, dead hands before I'd share it with him...especially since he made fun of me when I first declared "I *must* have one!".


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I was looking at Movers and Shakers in Kindle and noticed this is number 3. I read the review and got a sample, sounds as if it will be a good read. Some of his books I like and others I can't get into. Think I will try this one.
> 
> Linda


Of course I *HAD* to buy it, it's Dean Koontz! So Linda, I'm blaming you for my first 9.99 book purchase.  Yep, it's all your fault. That's what I'm telling DH when my credit card bill comes...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops! I bought it too, couldn't resist.


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm reading Shadowfires right now. (Well, not RIGHT right now)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have that on my wish list. What do you think of it? I have found some of his books to be hit or miss. There are some I love and some I can't get into.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It does sound good.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

And while I was at it I bought Watchers and Tick Tock, two of my favorite Koontz books.  I'm sure I'll be re-buying a number of his books for Bibi, and passing the paperbacks on to my daughter.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought Shadowfires today and there are several more I want.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I like some of his books, Watchers is one of my favorites. I just finished reading the Odd Thomas books and The Husband.and enjoyed them. I have The Darkest Evening of the year waiting and a sample of The Good Guy




































This is my first attempt at links- I think it's right

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I noticed a number of his Kindle books are around $3 or less.  Do a search in Kindlebooks and then sort by price.

Betsy


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

I am really liking Shadowfires. I am reading a dtb, so it was kind of hard last night because I (drum roll please....) GOT MY KINDLE YESTERDAY!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

quiltlvr said:


> I am really liking Shadowfires. I am reading a dtb, so it was kind of hard last night because I (drum roll please....) GOT MY KINDLE YESTERDAY!!!!


WOO HOO!! That is fantastic news  You will have a great weekend!

Happy Kindling!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

quiltlvr said:


> I am really liking Shadowfires. I am reading a dtb, so it was kind of hard last night because I (drum roll please....) GOT MY KINDLE YESTERDAY!!!!


Woohoo, Quiltlvr! You really snuck that one in!!! How can you stand to not read on your new Kindle!! Congratulations!

Betsy


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, Quiltlvr! You really snuck that one in!!! How can you stand to not read on your new Kindle!! Congratulations!
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I read on my Kindle! I just made a deal w/ myself that I had to read 50 pages of the dtb first. Oh, and the whispernet works in town!! I tried it out when I picked my kids up from school and all of my pre-ordered stuff arrived!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

quiltlvr said:


> I am really liking Shadowfires. I am reading a dtb, so it was kind of hard last night because I (drum roll please....) GOT MY KINDLE YESTERDAY!!!!


Another Kindle owner  It is so much fun when you download books. Enjoy you Kindle


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I just waiting for the final book in his Christopher Snow trilogy. It’s been 10 years since the second volume was published, and I’ve about given up hope.

Mike


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I just waiting for the final book in his Christopher Snow trilogy. It's been 10 years since the second volume was published, and I've about given up hope.
> 
> Mike


Me too, Mike. I loved the Chris Snow books... has it really been 10 years? Yikes. Time flies!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I love his Odd Thomas series. I just d/led the series upto the most recent.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> Me too, Mike. I loved the Chris Snow books... has it really been 10 years? Yikes. Time flies!


I have a sneaky suspicion that he may have written himself into a corner with no plausible way out.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

quiltlvr said:


> Oh, I read on my Kindle! I just made a deal w/ myself that I had to read 50 pages of the dtb first. Oh, and the whispernet works in town!! I tried it out when I picked my kids up from school and all of my pre-ordered stuff arrived!! Whoo hoo!


Way to go QL. So happy for you to get whispernet. Love the way you joined us and jumped righ in.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that he may have written himself into a corner with no plausible way out.


You might be right. Seize the Night got pretty intense (even had me in tears a couple of times) and answered a lot of questions, but it brought up even MORE questions! I'll have to go back and reread it...


----------

